# 3 week countdown but feeling anxious already



## LilMissHappy

Hi ladies, I am currently pregnant with my second baby which was a honeymoon baby. After we took years to get our first DD Iv always dreamed for 2 girls. My little girl is now 3 and she's convinced bump is a sister and won't consider if it's a boy. I'm feeling awful coz I'm hoping so bad it's a girl. Majority of people who have looked at my scan have said boy and my heart just sinks. I feel so bad that I'm feeling like this because I will love baby no matter what but I can't help hoping they say girl in 3 weeks. I'm trying to convince myself and little miss that it's a boy so We don't go into meltdown when they say boy at the scan. Il be with my hubby, DD, mum and sister so need to compose myself and cry later. Aghhh I hate this part of me that thinks this way. My sister has a boy who is 12 weeks and he is adorable but she was the same and had a meltdown when they found out at 20 weeks. Sorry for the rant. Xxx


----------



## k4th

Totally understand hun :hugs:

I imagined having 2 girls. I had a sister growing up & wanted that so badly for dd. 

We were team :yellow: for our July baby this year & I was shocked when they said :blue: I didn't prepare myself for it at all. 

I fell in love with him though & although dd had really wanted a girl (she's 4), she does love her little brother. She thinks he's great & really dotes on him. I still have days where I feel a bit sad that dd won't have a sister (we won't be having any more - I was ltttc & high risk in pregnancy) but I do love ds SO much. 

I hope your scan goes well & you get the :pink: bundle you're hoping for :hugs:


----------



## LilMissHappy

k4th said:


> Totally understand hun :hugs:
> 
> I imagined having 2 girls. I had a sister growing up & wanted that so badly for dd.
> 
> We were team :yellow: for our July baby this year & I was shocked when they said :blue: I didn't prepare myself for it at all.
> 
> I fell in love with him though & although dd had really wanted a girl (she's 4), she does love her little brother. She thinks he's great & really dotes on him. I still have days where I feel a bit sad that dd won't have a sister (we won't be having any more - I was ltttc & high risk in pregnancy) but I do love ds SO much.
> 
> I hope your scan goes well & you get the :pink: bundle you're hoping for :hugs:

Thank you hun. There is no way I could not findout! Then I can mentally prepare myself. I have a sister and we are really close. Like you tho if it is a boy im sure he will be adorable but ai think we will prob try for number3. Xxc


----------



## Misscalais

She will get over it :) Once bub is here and she gets to have a cuddle it won't matter of its a boy or girl. My 1st DS wanted a sister with DS3 so badly. When we told him he was getting another brother he was fine, and just excited to meet the baby. I haven't told my boys im pregnant yet ( 17 weeks ) and ive decided not to until we know the gender so its not a let down if they are getting another brother.
Hope you get what you want but if not i hope your DD will love a brother just as much xx


----------



## LilMissHappy

Thanks Hun. I'm sure once we know what we have in there it will be easier to get excited. Hoping you get your pink bundle. Xxx


----------



## laila 44

I was exactly the same for my second. I wanted another girl soooooo bad!!! I never had a sis and it's all I wanted for my dd. I did end up having a girl so I was very blessed. I totally remember how you feel though I hope you hear pink !! And if not one of each is great too xx


----------



## Hopeful1479

I amin this position now so glad I am not the only one who feels this particualr way!! I only have a sister and it was great for the most part she was even with me when I gave birth the first time around and I really want my daughter to have that kind of relationship. My husband only has a sister and he was not nice to her and they were not close until college. I know he wants a boy as most dads do, but come November 12th I will know either way. This is my last baby as I will be 37 and my cut off...Please keep us posted!! :0


----------



## LilMissHappy

Hopeful1479 said:


> I amin this position now so glad I am not the only one who feels this particualr way!! I only have a sister and it was great for the most part she was even with me when I gave birth the first time around and I really want my daughter to have that kind of relationship. My husband only has a sister and he was not nice to her and they were not close until college. I know he wants a boy as most dads do, but come November 12th I will know either way. This is my last baby as I will be 37 and my cut off...Please keep us posted!! :0

Ohh you will find out 3 days before me. Il be watching out for your post and hoping you get pink. It's so nice to be able to come here and not be judged. At the end of the day as long as baby is healthy that's main thing but I'm praying for pink. Xxx


----------



## Hopeful1479

Well I am two days away now and just might think I am wanting a boy as there are none in our families and it would be nice to switch things up a bit. So I will have to see how I feel, because there are all girls in my family and his its almost like I can't have a boy its not allowed. So I will just have to see how I feel... i will keep you posted though!


----------



## LilMissHappy

Eeekkk not long now til we find out. Fingers crossed we get what we hope for. Xx


----------



## Misscalais

Good luck. Can't wait for your update x


----------



## LilMissHappy

How did you get on chick ? Xx


----------



## LilMissHappy

Got my girl :) over the moon. Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## k4th

congratulations!!!!!

:happydance: very pleased for you xx


----------



## Hopeful1479

LilMissHappy said:


> Got my girl :) over the moon. Xxx

I got my girl as well!! We are super excited, she will just never have a name as we do not agree at all!! :happydance:


----------



## rwhite

Congratulations :D


----------

